# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  IU vs Unit

## XiZBiT

is there a difference between i.u.'s and units when dealing with HGH?

----------


## DieselNYC80

same thing.... I.U = international unit, unit = I.U

----------


## XiZBiT

Thanks, so just to be sure as posted in an earlier post http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=195295 would 20units of HGH per day be too much?

----------


## Gear

> Thanks, so just to be sure as posted in an earlier post http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=195295 would 20units of HGH per day be too much?


Way too much, most start on about 3IU, and work their way up to a dose they feel comfy on. Usually 5 - 6IU is a good dose, and will get the job done. I hardly know anyone that breaches the 8IU mark. 20IU is totally unnecessary.

-Gear

----------


## XiZBiT

I know this may be getting off the topic, but how do know whats comfortable, I am guessing from the sounds of it... there maybe some pain involved when using to much. Would this be accuarate? I know this was answered, but 20 Units would be equal to 20 I.U.'s, I am sorry for repeating I just want to be certian....



Thanks

----------


## Pinnacle

> I know this may be getting off the topic, but how do know whats comfortable, I am guessing from the sounds of it... there maybe some pain involved when using to much. Would this be accuarate? I know this was answered, but 20 Units would be equal to 20 I.U.'s, I am sorry for repeating I just want to be certian....
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


No pain,but possibly irreversable sides.
And 20 units = 20 iu's

~Pinnacle~

----------


## XiZBiT

Thank you for the second opinion. Now one final question to this subject.

I have the chinesse HGH by Kexing labs. On the bottle the only english shows 1x2mg 6IU. Does this mean there is only 6IU in this bottle or that every 6IU equals 2mg. and just for further clairification, when mixing the solution, I was told to add 100 units of BW very carefully. This being said this one bottle will contain 100IU's and will last about 12 days at 8IU per day is this safe to say?

Bonus question =)
could I expect to add a good amount of mass running this solo at 8IU's per day. I am 30 years old if that makes any difference with very little bodyfat.

----------


## Pinnacle

You have 6 iu's per bottle.I'd go to there website and see the exact mixing instructions.

"could I expect to add a good amount of mass running this solo at 8IU's per day"*Not in your wildest dreams.HGH is not a mass drug.It helps retain mass,repair tendons ect.But you'll grow very little on HGH even at that dose for a year straight.*

~Pinnacle~

----------


## DieselNYC80

I would do ALOT more research and ask a million more questions and really truly educate your self about what you are about to inject in to your body...

----------


## Snoop

Kexing are the 6 iu vials so fill your slin pin to the 60 iu mark with the water and mix that with the powder. When you draw up out of the vial now every 10 iu mark on the slin pin will be 1 iu of GH.

----------


## XiZBiT

this is very depressing..... They way it was told to me before blowing 600.00 bucks on 2 kits, this would last close to 3 months. Doing the math to do 4IUs a day would eat up my supply in less than a month. this is ****ing horrable.

----------


## XiZBiT

Because my other post has not been answered, this is my final question about GH. Being that I am already lean, would it be a waste to run the GH by it self.

----------


## oswaldosalcedo

bump

----------


## rodge

> Because my other post has not been answered, this is my final question about GH. Being that I am already lean, would it be a waste to run the GH by it self.


it won't be a total waste but as said its not a great mass builder like test.what i'm doing at the moment is eating an awesome bulking diet and using the hgh at 4iu to keep me relativly lean.plus you will also benefit from the higher igf-1 levels.

-rodge

----------

